# Don't know which way to turn



## readytoletgo (Oct 7, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for 13 years. Throughout that time my parents have lived with us for most of our marriage. My father moved in when my husband was working out of town and my mother moved in after my stepfather passed away. 

My husband and I have two wonderful children, our daughter is 9 and we have an 8 month old son. Since I had our son my husband took a local job that would allow him to be home and play an active role in our lives. However, since he has been home everyday he seems unable or unwilling to cope with what I see to be normal and just the way things are. 

Lately he has been trying to force me to choose between him or my parents by threatening to leave. He says that we have no privacy and my parents are often fussing (they are divorced). As much as I love my husband I think that it is unfair and unreasonable for him to try to make me choose especially because they are on a very fixed income and have nowhere else to go. Although they do not give us a lot of money towards household expenses they do help out with taking care of our children while my husband and I work.

My marriage is suffering and I am often angry and frustrated with everything and everybody. What can I do??


----------

